# automatic screen cleaner



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

http://www.tom-phillips.info/flash/dexter.screen.cleaner.swf


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tritia,
Oh, that just makes me cringe! Ha!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's hilarious!!!


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

I dunno about that. My screen is all slobbery now!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

That was funny!


----------

